# Diamond stone lube



## woodbloke (7 Jan 2009)

Interested to know what the consensus is regarding cutting fluids on diamond stones...I know it's been covered a few times before :roll: I use paraffin but wondered if there's an advantage to using them dry or trying something else, I know others use different types of lube...I'm curious to know why we have alternative preferences for different sorts of lubricant. Does anyone use water? - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (7 Jan 2009)

woodbloke":2htbjo2r said:


> Does anyone use water?



When I bought my first DMT stone about 10 years ago, I tried water but found it incredibly messy. It produced a horrible black gunge. Then there's the problem with rust - not only on blades and honing guides but also on the metal in the stone.

After about half an hour I switched to oil and have used it ever since. I used to use WD40 exclusively but now tend to use 3-in-1 as it doesn't leave any form of skin if you don't wipe it off the stone.

I don't like using the stone dry - I think you need some form of lubricant to float away the swarf.

Can't see what advantages the purpose-made lubricants made by people like Trend offer. They tend to be very expensive whereas WD40 and 3-in-1 can be bought very cheaply in places like Lidl - and I always have them in the shop anyway.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Woody Alan (7 Jan 2009)

Certainly not water, for quick and easy because it was within reach and has a good applicator I've been using my Camelia oil. It is a natural product quite thin in use and good for the skin as opposed to a lot of other products which can potentially be harmful, and it doesn't smell unpleasant. How anyone can use wd40 on a regular basis I don't know.

Prior to that I was using Liberon honing oil and it probably does a better job in that it is thinner and has a cleaning agent to flush of deposits better. If the oil is too thick I find when polishing the back of a plane blade it can aquaplane or float on too thick oil types.

Alan


----------



## John. B (7 Jan 2009)

I only use water, some wiping off paper and a good eraser.
Never had a problem.


----------



## Harbo (7 Jan 2009)

I use water - 'cause that is what DMT says in the instructions.

Wash then in the sink afterwards and never had any problems with rust.

Rod


----------



## wizer (7 Jan 2009)

As said recently elsewhere. I used to use water until (even after dabbing dry) they rusted. So now it's either 3 in 1 or nuffink.


----------



## joiner_sim (7 Jan 2009)

I use water on my EZE-LAP diamond stone, which is mounted onto some quality hardwood, can't remember what it is now. After using, I takew it out of the vice and let it all drip off quickly, leave to dry freely on the bench for an hour or so, and then its good to be put back in my box.


----------



## Aled Dafis (7 Jan 2009)

Ok, I have a confession to make.

My name is Aled and I like the smell of WD40 :? 

It's all i've ever used on my Trend diamond plate, and I've never had any problems with rusting.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## DaveL (7 Jan 2009)

Aled Dafis":2th8p8s0 said:


> Ok, I have a confession to make.
> 
> My name is Aled and I like the smell of WD40 :?



Oh well I think "Plus Gas" has a much better smell but is harder to buy these days.


----------



## Dave D (7 Jan 2009)

I have a magic potion which I use in a pump spray bottle to lubricate diamond and ceramic stones. Also with wet and dry paper for finishing and as a general cleaner /degreaser.
It is just a 50/50 mixture of water and Iso Propyl Alcohol ( available from Maplins). The alcohol helps the water to evaporate quickly so no rust problems.


----------



## newt (8 Jan 2009)

I use WD 40, but I have tried water with a bit of detergent seems to work just as well.


----------



## Gower (8 Jan 2009)

Good Lord Dave. Plus Gas - the years went flashing past to my apprenticeship days. Haven't seen it for years. Best penetrating oil I ever used. Thanks for the memory.

Jim


----------



## Waka (8 Jan 2009)

Im use WD40 but seeing that a lot of people use 3 in 1 I might give it a try.


----------



## Richard Findley (8 Jan 2009)

Hi all,

I have used WD40 but now use white spirit mostly. Not sure where I picked up to use this but it works very well. My "stone" is like this:







I did use White Spirit once on one like this:






but the diamond plate and the coloured backing parted company. It was a cheapo one but I guess the WS got to the glue #-o 

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## woodbloke (9 Jan 2009)

I had a quick look at the DMT site the other day and if I recollect at one time they recommended water only...but I couldn't find it there anymore :? However, they now say in one of the FAQ's that a hydrocarbon is now OK to use on them but not to store the stones in kerosine - Rob


----------



## olie (11 Jan 2009)

ive personally always use water on my dmt diamond stone, with just a rag in hand to wipe it off with the swarf, as it does get all black and gungy. 
but the man doing a demo for dmt said they should be used dry, he said his only ever get lubricated when hes doing a demo outside and its raining :lol: .


----------



## whiteant (27 Jan 2009)

I use 3 in One too, following recommendations on this site.

I would imagine the water recommendation on DMT site is mainly for knife users, as they couldn't be expected to use oil etc and then proceed to chop up food for consumption.

One good thing about using oil is you can walk away from the sharpening if you are interrupted by phone or callers and be confident that no damage is done whilst you are away.


----------



## Benchwayze (27 Jan 2009)

I always use water on mine.

I don't use it often unless I have a bad blade to flatten. I would still use water and then wipe it over with baby-oil afterwards. (Just an excuse to buy baby-oil, I guess!) :-$ 

:lol:


----------



## Mr Ed (27 Jan 2009)

Based on discussions here I recently converted to WD40 or 3 in 1 depending on my mood and am finding it a revelation. I always thought you couldn't use petroleum based oils, but it seems to be OK, and it works loads better.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Imperial (28 Jan 2009)

Johnson's Baby Oil ! and its got a nice smell too :roll:


----------



## Setch (28 Jan 2009)

I use WD40 on a small DMT hone to touch up chisels, and it works very well. No issues with build up of a skin - I figure that adding fresh WD40 and using the stone clears any residue from previous applications.

If I have a water supply available I use water, and dab the stones dry afterwards. You may get a bit of rust on the stone, but it's only the material removed from whatever you sharpened that rusts - the diamond material and substrate seem unharmed. If the stones get gungy a stiff pencil erasor does a great job of cleaning up, as does a PCB etchant-resist cleaning block.


----------

